# Madness



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 25, 2011)

Madness

Its consuming.
Its devouring.

Its ever present.
Gnawing at the foundations of the
Demented soul, as the pieces fall
the mind withers........

the suffering like vines wrapped around every limb
every fucking fiber of self is ensnared by its thorns.
like a wretched boiling disease it plagues the spirit.

the sands slip through the fingers, cracks within the ground
time is gone.

and the days come.
the otherside is beckoning
calm before the storm
silence
peace

love.
or not.

balancing on the edge, this seaside cliff, this
abandoned lighthouse....the calm before the fall
before the descend

into madness.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 25, 2011)

I dont like it so much as for me it feels like its lots of random stuff sticked together.
Its not really a whole that flows.
Thanks for sharing it with us and would be curious to read more of your stuff!


----------



## Rancho (Nov 25, 2011)

If you're into stream of consciousness writing style I think it's got merit


----------



## Earth (Nov 25, 2011)

Back in 1995, I was engaged to the poet Leslie R Leeds, who sadly chose to take her life the following February, shorty after her 23rd (?) birthday...
I never really got into her poetry, but we (me and some fellow musicians) did do a major composition (as in music score) for a piece she wrote titled Ballet Duet...

Your work here however was easy to read and it penetrated right into my soul.
So, Bravo!! (and I hope you keep 'em coming!!)


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 26, 2011)

thank you for the comments people 



Rancho said:


> If you're into stream of consciousness writing style I think it's got merit



i dont think i know quite what you mean......

i wrote that poem from the deepst part of my heart i could. nothing really flows together and shit is random because i was trying to use words that best described my madness and very real pain/emotions, what its like to literally be going mad . everybody always says the mad man is crazy, a lunatic. i disagree. some of the worlds most amazing people are literally mad.

admitting that ur mad is a long process. who the hell wants to admit theyre mad? like truly mad? i mean very real form of "mental disease" here. thats what the medical world would refer to it as anyways. i consider it human. shit happens. we cant always control our lives. not every thing is within our control.

anyways admitting im mad, and that i helped induce part of it on me?

most people have know clue what those 2 emotions, feel like. so i tried to describe it to ppl.

every word i use in poetry, i visualize, i see it, i feel it, i hear it, taste it. words are not just words. they represent ideas we would sometimes otherwise not be able to communicate to others. i believe this is where the idea of poetry got its root. poets try to use words that arent neccessarily words ment to flow together, but words that really describe the point we are trying to best get across.

u have to learn to be able to appreciate ALL poetry. amateur or professional. its about the story. the emotions. what is the poet trying to convey? gotta look at the bigger picture.
u cant just read the words and go oh that didnt sound very good. who gives a fuck. im trying to tell a story. listen. feel it with me.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 26, 2011)

LeeevinKansas said:


> thank you for the comments people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly you misunderstood. Stream of conscious is a writing style popularized by modernist writers like Alan Ginsburg and jack Kerouac. I was only stating your piece brought that to mind


----------

